# Beautiful day to paint.



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

I spend a lot of time striping in the city after hours. Today in the country was a real treat.

Tom


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

*Downloaded wrong picture.*

Here is our work today.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That looks like the city still lol 

How long does it take to do that job? Was it a redo or was it a fresh project to mark off?


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

Sean,

It was a new layout. About 1hr for layout and 30min for paint.

Brewster, NY. About 40min. from NYC.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you guys sealcoat also?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice cherry Westphalia!


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

We Don't.

Thanks for the question.



VanDamme said:


> Do you guys sealcoat also?


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

*Another pretty day in the Northeast...*

Doing some lines today. Road work. It was a nice break from working nights.

Happy Memorial Day to all.

Tom


----------

